
A New Way To Solve Linear Equations  - wglb
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/a-new-way-to-solve-linear-equations/
======
billswift
Already posted, with a decent discussion,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4365925>

